# Prayers again needed for vader



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

This pup is sick again  put call into vet going to try pedolite if no improvement its back to ER. Outlaw is trying to get him to move and keeps cleaning him. Its so incredibly hard to watch this. Vet said its odd that he relapsed and obviously has a very sensitive system. I was an awful mom and gave him a treat chewy.bone while i.clipped his claws. He ate it all and that could be the problem. I feel awful right now so stressed out. I hope the pediolite works because honestly can't afford vet bills right now. I'm am going to look into pet insurance too. I know the vet suggested a food that he sells there for sensitive systems. He's on fromm puppy and idk guess he doesn't like it or his body doesn't. So stressed and scares please keep us in your thoughts as this will be a long night. I will update as I know more. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess GIGI (Jun 7, 2013)

Will pray for your pup . Hope all works please keep us posted


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so sorry you little one is sick again. Sending good thoughts you way!!!


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

I will definitely keep you and Vader in my prayers. Poor little guy


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear. Will be thinking of him and hoping he recovers soon!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Vader! So sorry! Will keep you and him in my thoughts! 

Have you tried or thought about raw? I know some chis on here do really well on it!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I will definitely keep your little one in my thoughts, and am sending 
lots of healing wishes. What is he sick with, loose stools, vomiting?


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> Poor Vader! So sorry! Will keep you and him in my thoughts!
> 
> Have you tried or thought about raw? I know some chis on here do really well on it!


I guess I don't understand raw very well and should look into that. It has been less than 2 weeks since we went through this. Its scary and sad to see. He doesn't walk and gets a bobble head thing. Vet said its a drunk look that shows signs of being toxic or something like that. Crazy how over eating could do that. So from now on absolutely no treats for him at all. 

He is resting right now. Fighting his pedialite but I'm forcing it and feel awful but know its for the best. He's not as wobbly bobbly and becomes more alert but still mostly sleeping. Tomorrow if better will go with baby rice cereal like last time. If he needs it he will be at vet... Well he does need it just to figure out why it keeps happening. Our plan is to give him his drink every 45mins to am hour and just watch. In morning he can goto vet if not better or middle of night if need be but obviously we want to avoid another ER bill. I do want to understand raw diet... I want to do right by him. I told my bf he is gonna have to work 4jobs to support his baby lol 

Its crazy because he was fine. He was active but did have loose stool earlier... Not sure what the heck happened but in 2 hours time he wasn't well. Dang you puppies for having me fall so in love... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> I will definitely keep your little one in my thoughts, and am sending
> lots of healing wishes. What is he sick with, loose stools, vomiting?


He only vomited after pedialite and was just the drink I did see maybe undigested food but not much at all in fact barely noticeable. He did have a loose stool today and then a normal one so didn't think too much. In fact we were thinking it may have been the fromm we switched them about a weeks ago... After he was better from last time and done with all meds. Just incredibly frustrating to not know what is wrong and what to do. 

I will be honest I was so reluctant to get dogs due to costs and if things go wrong... My bf talked me into it and I feel a lot of guilt as I'm am very poor (disabled social worker) and hate not being able to give them the best care possible. Now I'm so in love with them I think I'd sell my soul to care for them... They have me wrapped around their cute little paws.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear Vader is sick. Will keep him in my thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tabcat73 said:


> He only vomited after pedialite and was just the drink I did see maybe undigested food but not much at all in fact barely noticeable. He did have a loose stool today and then a normal one so didn't think too much. In fact we were thinking it may have been the fromm we switched them about a weeks ago... After he was better from last time and done with all meds. Just incredibly frustrating to not know what is wrong and what to do.
> 
> I will be honest I was so reluctant to get dogs due to costs and if things go wrong... My bf talked me into it and I feel a lot of guilt as I'm am very poor (disabled social worker) and hate not being able to give them the best care possible. Now I'm so in love with them I think I'd sell my soul to care for them... They have me wrapped around their cute little paws.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh you poor thing, reading your words I feel your pain & worry.
I hope they figure out what's happening to your boy soon. Do
you know if there is any kind of help you can get at a lower
cost? A service for pet owners on disability or low income? Have
you tried asking around? Maybe call the local shelter to see
if they know of any options that might help you. I really wish
good things for both you and your pup, it upsets me to know
you two are going through a tough time. Please update me if
you get a chance, I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts,
wishing for healing and strength. Big hugs!

By the way, I can clearly tell you care very much for little 
Vader and will do everything in your power to help him.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Keeping you in my thoughts! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Well I guess pedialite and prayer works. He woke up and was ready to play.  he pooped it was normal looking not loose. So maybe he was constipated? I don't know at all what to think.

We have a close vet that charges half of what others charge and that's all we have found. I haven't asked about help for people with disability. But should look into that as well. The vet we go to for emergency is more expensive but we want to switch to him because he's closer and takes calls. I don't get this dog at all.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

so glad to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How old is this pup? I don't want to scare you but this sounds like low blood sugar or maybe something a little more serious. I would get a second opinion & a blood panel done as soon as possible.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

woodard2009 said:


> How old is this pup? I don't want to scare you but this sounds like low blood sugar or maybe something a little more serious. I would get a second opinion & a blood panel done as soon as possible.


He is 12 weeks now. I initially thought that as well. He will be going to vet so we can figure this out. I wish Dr. House was a vet


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am thinking low sugar too! Get some nutracal and give him a little bit daily


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Huly said:


> I am thinking low sugar too! Get some nutracal and give him a little bit daily


Ok I will do that. I had also read of people adding honey to water??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Tabcat73 said:


> Ok I will do that. I had also read of people adding honey to water??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pretty much same thing but with the tube you know exactly how much he is getting and when  You can do the same with a dop of honey.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

How's Vader doing?


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> How's Vader doing?


Thanks for asking... he was great after pedialite vet thought should be ok to wait for next appt. However, tonight he had another episode. I have been giving him honey daily and today as we noticed his symptoms got some in his mouth but most on face. He didn't respond to that. Started pedialite to see if this would again help. He started to improve a but so we just put him to bed. He will be at vet tomorrow. My boyfriend is suppose to call as soon as he wakes up since he's always up before me. 

I just don't get it. We have through process of elimination realized its not the treats... He hasn't had any. I was at pet store today for cat food and looked at the dang nutra cal and walked away 
thinking honey should work too. I've started to wonder if it could be liver issues?? I had read some of the symptoms and became curious.

I'm going to list his symptoms so if anyone has other suggestions for vet. His symptoms come out of no where and progress rather quickly. This is his 3rd time with these symptoms so it is sporadic.
-wobbly and bobbly head
-unfocused almost confused eyes
-lethargic with excessive yawning
-won't eat or drink
-seems to happens when he naps he wakes up this way.
-has burst of energy and runs to frantically dig but seems unaware of surroundings
-frustrated and whines sometimes growls if picked up 

He did eat and drink. I gave him honey while he played with outlaw. Looking at list I still see hypoglycemia as well but why isn't he responding to spoonful if honey? just scared and frustrated. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Is he bloated at all? I would get his liver enzymes checked ASAP and see if he's old enough to take Sam-e w/milk thistle.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

He has an appt in an hour so hopefully know more then... I will update later this afternoon 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like hypoglycemia. You have to wait until the honey, or nutri-cal get INTO the blood stream for them to work. 10-15 minutes sometimes. The idea that he wakes up, makes hypoglycemia more likely. Can you feed him every couple of hours? Blood tests may be appropiate. Please keep us updated.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope you find some answers at the vet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Well he has to have blood panels done which I couldn't do today  was like 200 which I didn't have. He thinks hypoglycemia or liver maybe both. So he will be in again I believe and hope next weeks for his bloodwork. he gave us hills id for now which he was on fromm puppy gold. I hated to switch to a canned food but he said the extra moisture will help him right now. I just got 3 cans until I find a better food or figure out what's going on. 

He said that the electrolytes help flush the toxin buildup that seems to be happening if it is liver. I am really hoping hypoglycemia over liver shunts because surgery will not be an option for us. I would rather he just be healthy. I am going to research liver diets to be informed when we see vet next. I hate to make poor vader wait but idk I just wish $ did grow on trees.

He is 3pounds now and has gained weight since he saw him ER on 5th so guess that's good news... So frustrating. Yet so incredibly thankful for this forum for helping me identify possible issues to ask about. You guys are seriously awesome! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with Susan and I would feed him every couple hours.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

This may sound weird but we had some issues with my dachshund a few years ago and we gave her baby formula. It seemed to do the trick she got a couple bowls a day. Don't know if that helps but will keep you guys in our prayers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Baby food meats can be used also. Our vet suggested them to us years ago when my tiny little Zarita wouldn't eat. We could spoon the baby food into her easily. Good luck.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Poor Vadar  I was hoping for better now... Healing wishes coming his way!


----------



## Chiggerboy (Jun 21, 2013)

I saw a video on Youtube for Liver shunt symptoms in dogs and many you have listed sound familiar to your little guy. I could post a link but not sure it is allowed. 
I am worried sick over my little 10mos.Chigger who was running and happy on Monday and then Tuesday morning he could not use his back legs at all...after many tests including a Bile Acids test..and X-rays..my vet thinks it may be meningitis.
Treating with prednisone & Baytril and although he is walking more he is extremely weak and sleeping all day. 
I was told by vet that problems with the liver can bring on neuro symptoms so you may want to look up Liver shunt in pets. 
Wishing you the best in finding some answers & help for your fur baby. 
Shelley


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It sounds like hypo or liver problems. The only thing is that at 12 weeks, 3 lbs., unless he isn't eating then it being hypo would make me think an underlying cause. 

Not to dispute, but please don't offer your sick pup a variety of anything edible. This can worsen his symptoms, and possibly his condition. I'd stick with the food your vet has recommended, and nutrical. Too much nutrical can cause loose stools. So I'd recommend one pea sized glob first thing in the morning, and right before bed. The pedialyte is fine too. Your baby has to be eating for the nutrical to work. Try 4/5 small meals a day. No treats, table food, etc. The prescription foods are far from what I'd recommend for a healthy dog, but it can be a life saver to a dog that is ill. 

Honey is okay. But Nutrical has vitamins in it. So I'd go with it over honey. 

Many of your pups symptoms are neurological. Without the full blood panel it's just a guessing game. I totally understand how expensive it can get. I would work towards getting a proper diagnosis. In the mean time follow your vets advice. Have they ruled out or mentioned hydrocephalus? 

I wish you and your pup all the best. I'm so sorry you are having to go through all of this. They definitely steal your heart from the minute you lay eyes on them. Hang in there. Easier said than done, I know. You and your pup are in my thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

This definitely sounds like liver problems. I am so sorry, but there are many things you can do. A shunt needs surgery, but if he has what my dog has (Microvacsular dysplasia), there is much you can do with diet and meds like denamarin. First, no beef or lamb! His diet should be based on chicken, egg, cottage cheese for protein. You should feed small meals 4 times per day. You can also give lactulose to remove toxins from the body. 

Join the group "liver shunt and mvd support" for dogs on yahoo. They are an excellent resource!!!! 

Wishing you luck and healing for your little Vader!!!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Chiggerboy said:


> I saw a video on Youtube for Liver shunt symptoms in dogs and many you have listed sound familiar to your little guy. I could post a link but not sure it is allowed.
> I am worried sick over my little 10mos.Chigger who was running and happy on Monday and then Tuesday morning he could not use his back legs at all...after many tests including a Bile Acids test..and X-rays..my vet thinks it may be meningitis.
> Treating with prednisone & Baytril and although he is walking more he is extremely weak and sleeping all day.
> I was told by vet that problems with the liver can bring on neuro symptoms so you may want to look up Liver shunt in pets.
> ...


These little guys can be scary because so much can go wrong. I'm sorry your pup isn't well either  its very hard to watch his brother be fine when vader has symptoms. 

My bf said no matter what happens we are going to love him until the end ... So much so that he will know how loved he is. I can't bear the thought of losing him but know that if treatment is costly we wouldn't be able to do it. I will look more into liver issues.

Thanks for the support

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

My reply disappeared  will write more later phone battery is drained. Vet didn't mention hydrocephalus though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

TLI said:


> It sounds like hypo or liver problems. The only thing is that at 12 weeks, 3 lbs., unless he isn't eating then it being hypo would make me think an underlying cause.
> 
> Not to dispute, but please don't offer your sick pup a variety of anything edible. This can worsen his symptoms, and possibly his condition. I'd stick with the food your vet has recommended, and nutrical. Too much nutrical can cause loose stools. So I'd recommend one pea sized glob first thing in the morning, and right before bed. The pedialyte is fine too. Your baby has to be eating for the nutrical to work. Try 4/5 small meals a day. No treats, table food, etc. The prescription foods are far from what I'd recommend for a healthy dog, but it can be a life saver to a dog that is ill.
> 
> ...


I replied earlier it my reply ended up in knitting? Not sure how the heck that even happened. I haven't given him treats or human food. Last treat he got was prior to 2nd episode and he's had 3. Outlaw eats his fromm and gets jealous of vader and his food. Outlaw is actually becoming somewhat finicky like not wanting to eat out of his dishes.

vader eats normal and poops normal. I just began feeding him more often every 2 to 3 hours seems to be what he wants and probably needs. I will get nutrical this weeks too I have to get him more food as well from vets. The vet didn't mention hydrocephalus as a possibility. He was leaning towards metabolic. I really appreciate your input and everybody else too because I can go to vet with ideas and knowledge. I am continuing to research liver issues just in case. 

Thanks again for the continued an needed support 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Kelliope said:


> This definitely sounds like liver problems. I am so sorry, but there are many things you can do. A shunt needs surgery, but if he has what my dog has (Microvacsular dysplasia), there is much you can do with diet and meds like denamarin. First, no beef or lamb! His diet should be based on chicken, egg, cottage cheese for protein. You should feed small meals 4 times per day. You can also give lactulose to remove toxins from the body.
> 
> Join the group "liver shunt and mvd support" for dogs on yahoo. They are an excellent resource!!!!
> 
> Wishing you luck and healing for your little Vader!!!


I will look into that group on yahoo  I have also read some people using diet for shunts as well?? Am I misinformed? Thanks bunches!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tabcat73 said:


> I replied earlier it my reply ended up in knitting? Not sure how the heck that even happened. I haven't given him treats or human food. Last treat he got was prior to 2nd episode and he's had 3. Outlaw eats his fromm and gets jealous of vader and his food. Outlaw is actually becoming somewhat finicky like not wanting to eat out of his dishes.
> 
> vader eats normal and poops normal. I just began feeding him more often every 2 to 3 hours seems to be what he wants and probably needs. I will get nutrical this weeks too I have to get him more food as well from vets. The vet didn't mention hydrocephalus as a possibility. He was leaning towards metabolic. I really appreciate your input and everybody else too because I can go to vet with ideas and knowledge. I am continuing to research liver issues just in case.
> 
> ...


The same thing happened to me this morning. I posted in pidges thread, and it ended up in mine. Then I edited it, and it was back in pidges thread. Odd. 

I hope you're able to find a solution to your babies illness. I will keep you two in my thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Tomorrow I can finally afford his bloodwork. I am scared and nervous. Scared to find out something is wrong or that they can't figure it out. Nervous to put my baby in pain of getting blood drawn. Anyone willing to tell me is it awful for them to go through this? I'm nervous the stress of the blood draw will give him those weird symptoms. 

The special food has made no difference with his symptoms. I can't seen to predict when he is going to get "sick". Very frustrating to say the least. We keep the pedialite on hand for when he needs it. Gonna ask if I can put him back on regular food (fromm) since this food hasn't helped but may have to wait for results of tests first. I will keep you guys updated  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

